# Stage stuff



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Well heres some photos of the broadway stage were getting closer to finish time .


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Whats with the spring mounted microwave and fridge??

Nice pipe work


----------



## bostongtp (Apr 9, 2014)

Nice work, looks good. What size pipe are you running? I know the discos are 400a and could figure it out myself, but I'm not sure if they are fused at 400 or not. 

Also I would Love a Snap shot of the inside of that can =). What did you end up doing in there??

Again good job looks awesome.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

You're still fooling with that little job?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

The spring loaded dorm fridge is a must have at any respectable job site


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

bostongtp said:


> Nice work, looks good. What size pipe are you running? I know the discos are 400a and could figure it out myself, but I'm not sure if they are fused at 400 or not.
> 
> Also I would Love a Snap shot of the inside of that can =). What did you end up doing in there??
> 
> Again good job looks awesome.


 Well ill snap one this week for ya .

There company switches 400A 3 PH double neutrals some have isolated grounds . feed is 2 runs of 3 inch conduit with 3/0 copper thwn-2 
ABCNNGG . It has a breaker inside so you just pipe into the top the bottom you can direct connect to lugs or use the twist in cam locks on the bottom . We had about 20 on the stage BOH area to supply power when theres a show .Each one is 208/120v 3ph . Its to keep the noise down during a show that transformers make and they can hook up easy to anything needed by the show people .


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

walkerj said:


> You're still fooling with that little job?


 Well were still wondering when the buildings going to be dry the roof is not done yet and its been two and a half years . I only have three more small feeders to pull but the walls are not done yet so cant do it . 
Its going to open in November this year but since iam not a fan of opera or musical drama or stage acting I don't care .
I just want off the job and start something new out of the ground and can only hope its not government city or state . 
:laughing:


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

I really wish they would call them something other than 'company switch'

It just doesn't make sense to me. I'm sure the name has a background that would make sense.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

The small boxes are for lighting?


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

walkerj said:


> I really wish they would call them something other than 'company switch'
> 
> It just doesn't make sense to me. I'm sure the name has a background that would make sense.


Company switch is the name that the old stage folks used meaning that's there power connection during a show also we have TPE temp power electric 
there 100amp cam locks and there 25 or so of them and we have shore power 200amp cam locks out side for broadcast companies like NBC CBS Time Warner to connect up to the mobile SAT vans .
The small boxes are not mine I think there sound conduits like audio mics and such I only do distribution on any job .If its not 1 1/4 " or larger pipe its not mine .
I cant wait to get off this job before the stage folks hit the job and start changing things .


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Nice work


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

This is all about sound proof !


----------

